# Small bandsaws



## martinka (27 Dec 2014)

Anyone use a small Chinese bandsaw in conjunction with their scroll saw? I don't need it for any other use, just to cut bigger pieces in preparation for, and to accompany, scrolling. I appreciate that they will have limitations, and that a different blade other than the supplied one will be needed, but would one be useful, or will I be frustrated with it, considering my only woodworking is the scroll saw? Any thoughts, recommendations, etc, greatly appreciated.


----------



## marcros (27 Dec 2014)

If set up properly it will do the job nicely. Most of the frustration comes from the limited depth of cut and limited width blades they can tension. Both of these items shouldn't bother you for your purpose.


----------



## ardenwoodcraft (27 Dec 2014)

I can recommend the Axminster AWHBS250N bandsaw.

It was my first bandsaw and I used it for cutting turning and scrolling blanks, and comes with a stand / storage cupboard. I only sold it because I upgraded to a bigger one. If I hadn't needed the bigger one I would still be using it today.

It's current Axi price is about £250 but I think it's going to increase in January when the new catalogue comes out.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Alexam (27 Dec 2014)

Hi Martin, you should manage to obtain something suitable within the £250 price range. Record have a 5 year guarantee and usually discount the normal price at shows, but several other good ones about. Tuning is the important issue for it to run smoothly and cut well and the blades from Tuffsaw are the best, as I believe you are aware. The bandsaw is a great machine and I believe you will get to love it as much as your scrollsaw. I am the reverse and only use an 'aquired' Record 16" scrollsaw, but want to do more with it.


----------



## Chippygeoff (27 Dec 2014)

Hi Martin. When I had to give up full time work I decided I would do wood turning as well as carrying on with the scroll saw work. I spent several grand on the kit including a large bandsaw but then when I moved I did not have the room to do the scroll work and the wood turning so the lathe had to go. I kept the bandsaw for a while but it was big and taking up a lot of valuable space. I only used it for cutting wood to the size of the patterns. I then sold it and bought a compound mitre saw and it's one of the best things I did. Not only does it cut my wood to size but I can do many other things with it that is a big help with several scroll sawing projects.


----------



## finneyb (27 Dec 2014)

I find the bandsaw with a 1/8in blade very useful. These reindeer were cut on it, before scroll saw days. 3D pattern cut from 3in sq fence post, split lengthways, about 6in high . If I were to do them again I would use the bandsaw. But you do need the 1/8 in blade to get the curves.

HTH

Brian






Edit fence post resized from 4in to 3 in


----------



## scrimper (27 Dec 2014)

This will sound like bragging but it's not meant to! I actually have four (yes 4) band-saws in my workshop! my best one is a British made Startrite 401 which I bought many years ago, I have a Black and Decker 3 wheel job (also British made) which I bought (very cheaply) from an old friend who was giving up woodwork, I have a cheap Chinese 2 wheel small bandsaw which was given to me and an Elektra Beckum BAS316 which is on loan to me indefinitely as the owner died and his widow wanted it out of her garage!

I actually use them all and for different jobs, obviously you don't need 4 band-saws but at least one is very useful, I certainly would not wish to be without one.


----------



## martinka (27 Dec 2014)

Thanks for all the replies, good info, and I found a recent thread on one of the other forums asking the same question. I asked in here reasoning that users in this forum would be more likely to know what I would want a bandsaw for.

My subject line should have said "small and very cheap bandsaws" as £250 is probably twice as much as I want to pay, especially considering the little use it will probably get. I like Geoff's idea of a mitre saw, but it looks to take up too much space, and again, too expensive. I'll have a look on ebay and gumtree, but I suppose what I really ought to do is give more consideration to whether I actually need a bandsaw, or if I've just got my "need more tools" head on after being in Wickes this morning. I'd also need to get rid of something from the garage to make room for whatever I buy, so someone could be getting a cheap portable calor gas heater.


----------



## marcros (27 Dec 2014)

Martin,

I could lend you one I have if you wanted to try it out for a few weeks or months. It is a benchtop model, an oldie but a goodie! Drop me a pm if it helps. I need to replace the guide blocks but that won't take long, but other than that she is good to go. 

Mark


----------



## woodpig (27 Dec 2014)

You can do so much with a bandsaw so don't underestimate how much use it would get. The only other power saw I have is a mitre saw and if I had to choose it would be out the door!


----------



## martinka (27 Dec 2014)

woodpig":gn20pltu said:


> You can do so much with a bandsaw so don't underestimate how much use it would get. The only other power saw I have is a mitre saw and if I had to choose it would be out the door!



I appreciate what you are saying, but as I said at the top, my only woodworking is with the scroll saw and it's not something I intend expanding - I hate my bike being covered in sawdust. 

I do have a bandsaw, but it's a metal cutting saw. It can be used vertically and I made a decent table for it, but that table is only 6" square and the blade is no good for wood. I tried cutting a 2.5" piece of mahogany and it must have been 4mm out of square. Not very precise.


----------



## DiscoStu (28 Dec 2014)

I saw the new Axi catalogue today and I'm pretty sure the saw has gone up. So if you want it get in quick.


----------



## gilljc (28 Dec 2014)

Hi Martin
not sure what you are planning to use it for, I have a draper bench top bandsaw that I use occasionally, for the price it is ok, I found mine on amazon as an ex demonstrator so was pretty cheap. The first one had problems with the table not being secure, but when I contacted draper, they explained that they had had an issue with some of them and replaced it no quibbles. I also have a scheppach benchtop table saw which I use far more often for cutting wood to size, first saw (  ) it on screwfix, but found it cheaper online.
I can never justify spending a lot of money on equipment, but have found that for the most part, the cheaper options do me very well

Gill


----------



## ChrisR (28 Dec 2014)

ardenwoodcraft":38itp95n said:


> I can recommend the Axminster AWHBS250N bandsaw.
> 
> It was my first bandsaw and I used it for cutting turning and scrolling blanks, and comes with a stand / storage cupboard. I only sold it because I upgraded to a bigger one. If I hadn't needed the bigger one I would still be using it today.
> 
> ...



Martin.

Plus one for this band saw, providing you respect its limitations. 

I don’t have any experience with any other band saw, so unable to make any comparisons, but it does what I want, pre-cutting larger pieces ready for the scroll saw.

Take care, all the best for the New year.

Chris R.

PS. One thing I don’t like with this saw is the position of the start/stop buttons, I have a second (no volt) starter with a large emergency stop, this starter is clamped to the front of the table, the emergency stop is close to my right hand.


----------



## martinka (28 Dec 2014)

Gill, the saw would mostly be used for cutting wood down to size ready for use on the scroll saw. At the moment i am using the scroll saw to do it, but it's a bit awkward when you want a piece off a 4'x2' sheet of ply. I considered a table saw but I need something that I can store out of the way and bring out when I need it and doesn't take up much space when not being used. A benchtop bandsaw seems to fit the bill.


----------



## loftyhermes (28 Dec 2014)

martinka":1f70ntzf said:


> I do have a bandsaw, but it's a metal cutting saw. It can be used vertically and I made a decent table for it, but that table is only 6" square and the blade is no good for wood. I tried cutting a 2.5" piece of mahogany and it must have been 4mm out of square. Not very precise.


Martin, why not get a wood cutting blade for this saw? Tuffsaws will make one up to any size.
happy scrolling
Steve


----------



## finneyb (28 Dec 2014)

martinka":1zt94lcg said:


> I need something that I can store out of the way and bring out when I need it and doesn't take up much space when not being used.



A hand saw? Or is that too much thinking outside the box? Cheap and no storage issues. Esp if you are not using it that much.

Brian


----------



## scrimper (28 Dec 2014)

martinka":1fop64xr said:


> Gill, the saw would mostly be used for cutting wood down to size ready for use on the scroll saw. At the moment i am using the scroll saw to do it, but it's a bit awkward when you want a piece off a 4'x2' sheet of ply. I considered a table saw but I need something that I can store out of the way and bring out when I need it and doesn't take up much space when not being used. A benchtop bandsaw seems to fit the bill.



TBH if that is all you plan to use a band saw for you might be better off buying one of those cheap smallish table saws for around the £50-£80 price range, maybe not a precision tool but better for cutting 4' x 2' panels than any band saw, also they are light weight and you can move it out of the way when it's not in use.

Perhaps one like this https://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/prod ... -table-saw


----------

